# Profibusstecker im Betrieb ziehen und stecken?



## DJMetro (2 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich plane gerade eine Anlage wo einige Teilnehmer "mobil" sein müssen. Also zu Reinigungszwecken entfernt werden müssen. Jetzt bin am überlegen ob ich, wie im Bild, an jeder Station einen Stich mache mit T-Stücken. Wäre dann das Ziehen und Stecken im Betrieb störungsfrei möglich oder würde der Bus trotzdem kurzzeititg auf Störung gehen?

Andi


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

Profibus und T-Stücke?
Wir machen das mit DP Koppler und vor dem Entfernen der Teilnehmer werden diese mit dem SFC deaktiviert.


bike


----------



## MSB (2 März 2011)

Also Profibus und Stichleitungen ist allgemein ein wenig "kritisch",
wie kritisch hängt natürlich von der Baudrate ab.

Wenn auf deinen Mobilen Stationen also nur DP-Slaves sind, fallen DP-Koppler schon mal flach.

Die professionelle Lösung hierfür wären eigentlich Repeater.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DJMetro (2 März 2011)

Angedacht sind die Slio Module von Vipa mit 1,5MBit.

Andi


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 März 2011)

Hallo,
speziell für diesen Anwendungsfall (u.A.) setzen wir von Helmholz die Profibus-Multiplexer ein. Das funktioniert wunderbar - einziger Haken an der Sache ist die von Helmholz praktizierte Lieferzeit (mal von heute auf morgen und mal erst in 6 Wochen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

Mache doch ProfiNet, das kann stecken soviel du willst.

Brauchst nur einen kleinen Switch an jedem Steckpunkt,
denn ProfiNet-Teilnehmer werden ja meißten in Reihe
gesteckt, da sie zwei Buchsen und einen integrierten 
Switch haben.

Frank


----------



## DJMetro (2 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mache doch ProfiNet, das kann stecken soviel du willst.


Dran gedacht habe ich auch schon. Habe aber noch keine passenden Vergleichsmodule zu den Slio auf ProfiNet Basis gefunden.


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Dran gedacht habe ich auch schon. Habe aber noch keine passenden Vergleichsmodule zu den Slio auf ProfiNet Basis gefunden.




Und was ist mit:

6ES7151-3AA23-0AB0
INTERFACEMODUL IM151-3 PN ST FUER ET200S UEBERTRAGUNGSRATE 100MBIT/S MAX. 63 POWER-, ELEKTRONIK- ODER MOTORSTARTERMODULE BIS 2M BREITE ANSCHLIESSBAR; 2 X BUSANSCHLUSS UEBER RJ45 INKL. ABSCHLUSSMODUL    
220,00    EUR    

6ES7151-3BA23-0AB0
INTERFACEMODUL IM151-3 PN HF FUER ET 200S UEBERTRAGUNGSRATE 100MBIT/S MAX. 63 PERIPHERIEMODULE BIS 2M BREITE ANSCHLIESSBAR; 2 X BUSANSCHLUSS UEBER RJ45 INKL. ABSCHLUSSMODUL    
270,00    EUR    


...ich wußte garnicht, dass diese SLIOs schon lieferbar sind.  + 


Frank


----------



## Longbow (2 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mache doch ProfiNet, das kann stecken soviel du willst.
> 
> Brauchst nur einen kleinen Switch an jedem Steckpunkt,
> denn ProfiNet-Teilnehmer werden ja meißten in Reihe
> ...




Profinet mit integrierten 2-Port Switch löst das Problem nicht. Nur ein separater Profinet Switch würde das Problem lösen, der kostet aber mehr als ein Koppler!

Bei Profibus wird der eigentliche Bus durch Abziehen der Station nicht getrennt(im Stecker ist die Brücke!) Es entstehen nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum Störungen, die aber vom Profibusmaster gemananged werden. Falls die Störungen länger dauern sollten und die anderen Slaves aus dem Dataexchange herausfallen sollten kann die Steuerung diese wieder mit den SFCs in den Dataexchange bringen.

Der SLIO Profinet Koppler ist im Werden (mit 2Port-Switch)
Das SLIO System ist bereits seit April letzten Jahres lieferbar, Funktionsmodule sind ab Q3 2010 in die Auslieferung gegangen.


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

Longbow schrieb:


> Profinet mit integrierten 2-Port Switch löst das Problem nicht.
> 
> _Das habe ich bereits oben geschrieben #6_
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## Longbow (2 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann darf aber keiner auf die Idee kommen irgendwann IRT fahren zu wollen!
Und umsonst gibt es weder die Stecker noch den Switch.
Diese Kosten kommen oben drauf ohne das ein Vorteil gegenüber Profibus entsteht.



IBFS schrieb:


> ......
> Das SLIO System ist bereits seit April letzten Jahres lieferbar, Funktionsmodule sind ab Q3 2010 in die Auslieferung gegangen.
> 
> Die Ankündigungen und tatsächlichen Lieferfreigaben und -termin
> ...



Zustimmung!
Wobei sich das in der ganzen Branche inzwischen (leider) als normal etabliert hat: SIEMENS 319 EL01 (1 Jahr Delay), TIA Portal ( Mindestens 9 Monate Delay), Beckhoff Profinet Buskoppler für Ethercat (Seit Jahren).


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

Longbow schrieb:


> Dann darf aber keiner auf die Idee kommen irgendwann IRT fahren zu wollen!


Da der Originalwunsch ein PROFIBUS-STICHLEITUNGSKONSTRUKT war,
schieße ich mal 12MBit aus, also 1,5 MBit. Es werden dort nur ein paar
einfache EAs abgefragt, sonst wäre nicht SLIO in die engere Wahl gekommen.
Dadurch ist der IRT-Gedanke für diesen Einsatzfall m.E. auszuschießen.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Profibus und T-Stücke?
> Wir machen das mit DP Koppler und vor dem Entfernen der Teilnehmer werden diese mit dem SFC deaktiviert.
> bike



Hallo zusammen

Kann das sein, dass Du DP-Koppler und Repeater durcheinanderbringst?
DP-Koppler sind zum verbinden von 2 DP-Master-Netzen.
Repeater eher für den gesuchten fall, eine "Stichleitung" aufbauen zu können, bzw bei Überschreitung der max. Leitungslänge.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Aventinus (2 März 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht um wieviele "Mobile Stationen" es hier geht, aber wenn du dass so ausführen willst, kommst du um einen Repeater pro Station m.E. nicht herrum. Alternativ kannst du sowas zentral setzen und mit ein paar Meter Profibuskabel dein Problem günstiger lösen.

http://www.aprotech.de/fileadmin/do...spiele/Anwendungsbeispiele multiReapeater.pdf


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Kann das sein, dass Du DP-Koppler und Repeater durcheinanderbringst?
> DP-Koppler sind zum verbinden von 2 DP-Master-Netzen.
> ...



Sorry es war für einen Entwickler noch zu früh heute morgen. 
Du hast recht, ich dachte an Repeater


bike


----------



## Longbow (2 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Da der Originalwunsch ein PROFIBUS-STICHLEITUNGSKONSTRUKT war,
> schieße ich mal 12MBit aus, also 1,5 MBit. Es werden dort nur ein paar
> einfache EAs abgefragt, sonst wäre nicht SLIO in die engere Wahl gekommen.
> Dadurch ist der IRT-Gedanke für diesen Einsatzfall m.E. auszuschießen.
> ...



1,5 MBit an einem guten Profibusmaster ist teilweise schneller als Profinet RT an einem langsamen Profinetmaster (vor allem wenn dann auch noch die Switches dazu kommen). 

Wodurch lassen sich jetzt die Mehrkosten von Profinet + Switch rechtfertigen?
(Möchte hier wirklich was dazu lernen!)
(Bei den Kopplern alleine reden wir von Faktor 2 im Preis)

Ab wann fangen komplexe EAs an?
ET200s mit Profinet kann auch nur jeweils ca. 250 Byte für E und A, also nicht mehr als mit Profibus.


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

@Longbow
IRT hattest du ins Spiel gebracht, aber das braucht man höchstens für Antriebe und dergleichen (Ich hätte auch nur "EA" anstelle von "einfache EA" schreiben können).

@ALL
Nun ist es eine Rechenaufgabe für jeden Abgang:


DP:  REPATER an jeder Stichleitung + SLIO-Kopf oder ET200s-Kopf

oder

PN: Einfacher Switch + ET200s-ProfiNet-Kopf 

So, nun ist es an euch!

Frank


----------



## Longbow (2 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Longbow
> 
> 
> DP:  REPATER an jeder Stichleitung + SLIO-Kopf oder ET200s-Kopf
> ...




Frage ist doch: Braucht es am Profibus den Repeater?
Wie lang ist die Stichleitung?
Braucht es die Sichtleitung wirklich oder reicht es einfach den Stecker vom Gerät wegzunehmen und zum Gerät eine Profibushin- und -rückleitung zu ziehen.


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

Longbow schrieb:


> Frage ist doch: Braucht es am Profibus den Repeater? Wie lang ist die Stichleitung?
> Braucht es die Sichtleitung wirklich oder reicht es einfach den Stecker  vom Gerät wegzunehmen ....



hier noch mal die Eingangsfrage.



DJMetro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich plane gerade eine Anlage wo einige Teilnehmer "mobil" sein müssen. Also zu Reinigungszwecken entfernt werden müssen.



Ob es praktisch ist für Reinigungszweicke jeweils wirklich den Profibusstecker
mit den zwei Schrauben zu lösen, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

Es gibt Bastellösungen für den Hobbykeller und es gibt ein ordentliche normgerechte Topologie wo die 
Teilnehmer z.B. mittels robuster Stecker (Harting etc.) angesteckt werden können.

Frank


----------



## Longbow (2 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> hier noch mal die Eingangsfrage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bezüglich Stecker stimme ich zu, dass hier die Schraubverbindung  im Nachteil gegenüber dem Schnapper ist was die Mobilität anbetrifft.

Mit der Frage nach der Notwendigkeit für die Stichleitung ziele ich ja gerade darauf ab KEINE Bastellösung zu machen! 
Diesbezüglich 100% Zustimmung eine normgerechte Topologie zu erreichen!

Bei der Eingangsfrage ist aber noch nicht klar geworden, warum die Stichleitung wirklich notwendig ist (Ich hatte noch keine Information über die Länge der Stichleitung gesehen?).


----------



## jonny_b (2 März 2011)

Hallo,

für das DP-T-Stück ist ein Busterminal 12M zu empfehlen.
6GK1500-0AA10, 6GK1500-0AB00, 6GK1500-0DA00 (LP:95,00..120,00€)

Wir haben den einmal eingesetzt für ein mobiles Panel.
Den 15pol.Stecker wurde durch eine Rundsteckverbindung ersetzt (IP65,66), wobei die Kontakte für die SV voreilend waren.

mfg
jb


----------



## DJMetro (3 März 2011)

Moin,
die örtlichen Gegebenheiten kenn ich noch nicht. Aber ich denke, dass die Stichleitung um die 5m sein wird. Angedacht hatte ich die M12 Stecker und T-Stücke von Phoenix oder Lapp.

Andi


----------



## Aventinus (3 März 2011)

Ich hab da noch einen Einwand. Muss die Anlage während der Reinigungsarbeiten weiterarbeiten? Die Anlage ist ja zu der Zeit nicht vollständig. 
Wenn die Anlage in der Zeit ausser Betrieb ist kannst du ja unter Umständen mit dem Ausfall des gesamten Profibus leben wenn du die mobilen Stationen absteckst.


----------



## DJMetro (3 März 2011)

Die Anlage soll aus 8 Linien bestehen und es werden immer nur 1-2 Linien gereinigt/abgeschaltet. Die anderen sollen in der Zeit störungsfrei weiter laufen.
Hat schonmal jemand Profibus über nen Hartingstecker gezogen mit anderen 24V Leitungen zusammen?

Andi


----------



## Aventinus (3 März 2011)

Ja, hab ich. Ist aber schon ewig her.

Damals haben wir Modulare Hartingstecker verwendet - Quintax oder so hießen die Dinger. Da waren dann Steckereinsätze für Profibus hin und zurück und für die Spannungsversorgung separat drin.

Aber so kannst du das ja wieder nicht machen - ich mein hin und zurück - weil du dann ja den Bus auftrennst. Also mit T-Abzweig in welcher Form auch immer und dann nur hin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Ist aber schon ewig her.
> 
> Damals haben wir Modulare Hartingstecker verwendet - Quintax oder so hießen die Dinger. Da waren dann Steckereinsätze für Profibus hin und zurück und für die Spannungsversorgung separat drin.
> 
> Aber so kannst du das ja wieder nicht machen - ich mein hin und zurück - weil du dann ja den Bus auftrennst. Also mit T-Abzweig in welcher Form auch immer und dann nur hin.


 
Quintax, lese ich da. Die haben wir auch mal eingesetzt. Besser die Finger
davon lassen, wenn mann langeweile hat kann mann die einsezten, die
machen nur Theater.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 März 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Profibus über nen Hartingstecker gezogen mit anderen 24V Leitungen zusammen?


Wir haben eine Konfiguration, wo ein separater Schrank mit einem sechspoligen Standard-Hartingstecker DP-mäßig angebunden ist. In dem Hartigstecker benutzen wir drei Pole, also A/B/Schirm. Der Bus läuft mit 12Mbaud und hat eine Gesamtlänge von etwa 10mtr. Mit einem Busanalysator hat es noch niemand durchgemessen, läuft aber seit Jahren in über zehnfacher Ausführung. Weitere 24V-Signale haben wir vorsichtshalber über andere Stecker verbunden.

... und nun kann sich noch jeder zu Wort melden, der das für Murx hält. Dann aber bitte mit Angabe des höchstzulässigen Übergangswiderstands der Steckverbindung, der maximalen Aufspleisslänge/Weite des Buskabels, der maximalen Aderlängenasymetrie, des maximalen parasitären Kondensators, den das Steckergehäuse darstellen darf etc. Bitte keine Pauschalverurteilung ala "das ist Murx".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Konfiguration, wo ein separater Schrank mit einem sechspoligen Standard-Hartingstecker DP-mäßig angebunden ist. In dem Hartigstecker benutzen wir drei Pole, also A/B/Schirm. Der Bus läuft mit 12Mbaud und hat eine Gesamtlänge von etwa 10mtr. Mit einem Busanalysator hat es noch niemand durchgemessen, läuft aber seit Jahren in über zehnfacher Ausführung. Weitere 24V-Signale haben wir vorsichtshalber über andere Stecker verbunden.
> 
> ... und nun kann sich noch jeder zu Wort melden, der das für Murx hält. Dann aber bitte mit Angabe des höchstzulässigen Übergangswiderstands der Steckverbindung, der maximalen Aufspleisslänge/Weite des Buskabels, der maximalen Aderlängenasymetrie, des maximalen parasitären Kondensators, den das Steckergehäuse darstellen darf etc. Bitte keine Pauschalverurteilung ala "das ist Murx".


 
warum soll das nicht gehen, ich würde vlt. Crimpkontakte nehmen und da
die für Profibus vergoldeten Kontakte.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> warum soll das nicht gehen, ich würde vlt. Crimpkontakte nehmen und da
> die für Profibus vergoldeten Kontakte.


Kennst doch die Leute. Die, die dann sagen: "nein, das darf man nicht".

Wir haben das mit den ganz gewöhnlichen, versilberten Schraubklemmkontakten im Einsatz. Im Verpackungsbereich, also keine aussergewöhnlichen Temperaturen, keine Betauung, keine Dämpfe. Allerdings wird die Steckverbindung höchstens einmal im Monat gelöst. Und die Reinigung der Anlage erfolgt maximal mit feuchtem Lappen.

Was mir dabei am Rand einfällt: wir haben einen sehr ähnlichen Anwendungsfall, wo wegen Nassreinigung wir die Anbindung der Datenleitung mit Kabel verworfen haben. Das wurde dann mit Wireless LAN angedacht und mal grob getestet. Bislang ist die Anbindung aber nur theoretisch vorhanden, woran es liegt, dass das nicht produktiv genutzt wird, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## winnman (3 März 2011)

Warum schleifst du den Bus nicht bis zu deinem "Problemstecker" durch, dort hast du dann beide Enden in einem Stecker, wenn du den abziest sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme am Bus geben da der Stecker ja ohne Terminator arbeitet und du dann am Bus eigentlich nur eine Verbesserung erzielst.
Das restliche T-Stück zu deiner mobilen Anwendung darf sowieso nicht zu lange sein.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Warum schleifst du den Bus nicht bis zu deinem "Problemstecker" durch, dort hast du dann beide Enden in einem Stecker, wenn du den abziest sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme am Bus geben da der Stecker ja ohne Terminator arbeitet und du dann am Bus eigentlich nur eine Verbesserung erzielst.
> Das restliche T-Stück zu deiner mobilen Anwendung darf sowieso nicht zu lange sein.



Profibus (Elektrisch) als Ring??? 
Lange nicht mehr so gelacht. 
Mit Glasfaser mag das ja gehen, aber beim "Elektrischen" Profibus absolutes NO_GO! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (3 März 2011)

warum Ring?
Profibus am "normalen Stecker" angeschlossen abgehender Profibus auch am selben Stecker angeschlossen. wo sihst du hier nen Ring??????????????????

Das Stern Stück zum "mobilen Teil" muss natürlcih beachtet werden!

Hast schon mal nen Profibus Stecker 90° von big S gesehen(ev mit PG Buchse)? da kann man 2 Leitungen anklemmen ))))))


----------



## Der Pfälzer (3 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Hast schon mal nen Profibus Stecker 90° von big S gesehen(ev mit PG Buchse)? da kann man 2 Leitungen anklemmen ))))))



Ohha Timo,
da staunste, was es alles gibt in Austria


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

am Ende des letzten Stecker - NICHT den Abschlusswiderstand zuschalten - musst du natürlich dann wenigstens ein aktives (also mit 24Volt versorgtes) Abschlusselement an ein kurzes weiterführendes Kabelstück machen, sonst wird das nichts.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 März 2011)

> warum Ring?


Darum: 


> dort hast du dann beide Enden in einem Stecker


Wenn BEIDE ENDEN in EINEM Stecker sind, dann ist es m.e. ein Ring. 


> Hast schon mal nen Profibus Stecker 90° von big S gesehen(ev mit PG Buchse)? da kann man 2 Leitungen anklemmen ))))))


Doch, habe ich sogar noch kistenweise hier. 

@Der Pfälzer: Ja, da bin ich jetzt echt von den Socken! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## hovonlo (4 März 2011)

Nochmal zurück auf Anfang:

Das Problem sind die Stichleitungen. Hierbei sagt die Norm (IEC 61158-2) in Kapitel 22 für den Typ 3 (hierunter fällt Profibus als Kabel-Typ):



> Linear bus, terminated at both ends, stubs ≤ 0,3 m, no branches; see Note.
> The total line length includes the sum of the stub lengths.
> 
> NOTE In contrast to the ANSI TIA/EIA RS-485-A recommendations it is good practice to allow longer stubs, if
> ...


auf deutsch: einzelne Stichleitungen max. 0,3m; Abweichungen möglich, aber dann bitte die angegebenen Kapazitäten (in Summe über alle Stiche) in Abhängigkeit von der Übertragungsrate nicht überschreiten.

Ich hoffe, dass das weiter hilft.


----------

